# What tire pressure to use?



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Wow, I guess I am a wussy.  Maybe I should go back to my 15 inchers on my Altima. Sigh. *


Al the pressures you are running are in line with that my mechanic friend runs on his sedan:thumb: I think the xi part of our cars affect which psi works better for our cars as compared to your coupe.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> What about with the M68s? *


That is with the M68's and the Conti-sports. With the 73s and the Conti all-seasons I had 36 all around. That's what felt good to me by my "seat of the pants" meter :dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Al the pressures you are running are in line with that my mechanic friend runs on his sedan:thumb: I think the xi part of our cars affect which psi works better for our cars as compared to your coupe. *


Stop being nice...he's a WUSS!!!

Actually Phil is right, the softer suspension of the xi and the added travel probably makes a big difference in the feel.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> That is with the M68's and the Conti-sports. With the 73s and the Conti all-seasons I had 36 all around. That's what felt good to me by my "seat of the pants" meter :dunno: *


Who can argue with a meter that size:lmao:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes... The xis NEED substantially higher pressure to feel good. I still get understeer with my current setup, but beforehand, I found it unbearable.

And... My ass is certainly not iron. In fact, my ass could do with a bit of firming up.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Al the pressures you are running are in line with that my mechanic friend runs on his sedan:thumb: I think the xi part of our cars affect which psi works better for our cars as compared to your coupe. *


It could very well be the suspension, since even the xi sport package suspension is different from the i/Ci sport suspension.

My ride is firm enough!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Actually Phil is right, the softer suspension of the xi and the added travel probably makes a big difference in the feel. *


You need springs Mike. Lower that xi.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Who can argue with a meter that size:lmao: *


:lmao: :lmao: LMAO!!!!!

And it's calibrated too!!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> You need springs Mike. Lower that xi.   *


Thanks a*lk*ee  and I am going to hate the type 73s too


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *And it's calibrated too!! *


I don't want to know how you calibrate it! :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> It could very well be the suspension, since even the xi sport package suspension is different from the i/Ci sport suspension.
> 
> My ride is firm enough! *


I think we are in agreement on this, xi is not as stiff so we need the extra pressure. I wonder if/when we can gets sways to tighten us down if that will alter our preference in psi?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Thanks alkee  and I am going to hate the type 73s too  *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> It could very well be the suspension, since even the xi sport package suspension is different from the i/Ci sport suspension.
> 
> My ride is firm enough! *


If you weren't a scrawny 98lb Asian you probably wouldn't be tossed around the car from the harsher ride. Maybe you should get a 6 point harness...and stop sitting on the telephone book.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Thanks alkee  and I am going to hate the type 73s too  *


Where's the neighborly love:dunno: 

:lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I think we are in agreement on this, xi is not as stiff so we need the extra pressure. I wonder if/when we can gets sways to tighten us down if that will alter our preference in psi? *


Kaz runs sways on his wagon. I wonder what psi he's running.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> I'd imagine those would be pretty nice track pressures. I tried boosting my front once, and it was way inappropriate for regular day-to-day driving.
> 
> But then again, my brakes are still good after 14k miles, and I still get 24mpg.  *


LOL. You should see my track pressures. 

I run 39 F 38 R around town. That was in my 330i SP AND also my current M3/4. (Same size tires, same staggered setup, same reason for the pressures.) You gotta bump the front up to override some of the understeer. And I like my ride firm.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> If you weren't a scrawny 98lb Asian you probably wouldn't be tossed around the car from the harsher ride. Maybe you should get a 6 point harness...and stop sitting on the telephone book. *


Does Recaro make seats for midgets?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> If you weren't a scrawny 98lb Asian you probably wouldn't be tossed around the car from the harsher ride. Maybe you should get a 6 point harness...and stop sitting on the telephone book. *


woo hoo................a good ole hijacking is finally back in order:bigpimp: :thumb:

It's been to long fellas

You forgot the to mention the wood blocks that are glues to the pedals


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Where's the neighborly love:dunno:
> 
> :lmao: *


We'll see how much love there will be when Al has a new neighbor in Radnor :lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> We'll see how much love there will be when Al has a new neighbor in Radnor :lmao: *


Kill me now.


----------

